# Shipping Old School Amps



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

I think we've all experienced the let down of getting a horribly packed old school amp. I had a RF Punch 100ix shipped in a USPS medium flat rate box with absolutely NO packing whatsoever. And the one that burned me up the most was the MONSTER Dragster DH-1804, which was also shipped in a large box with NO PACKING around it. Unbelievable! The amp was still close to MINT, so I can imagine it must've been perfect before it made it's trek through the USPS system...

I think showing pics of bad and good packing jobs would be very useful. 

I may make a video soon showing the proper way to pack an amp.


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

We had one of these threads several years ago that should have been stickied in my opinion. There were a lot of good pics in that thread, but unfortunately many of the links are now dead. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/45194-if-you-sell-something-pack-properly.html


I just shipped a very rare "surfboard" amp to a Diyma member. I will leave it up to him to decide if he wants to document the unwrapping. I estimate it will take him a good 15 to 20 minutes to unwrap it and that's if he knows what he is doing .


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Good thread, thanks for sharing it! I've found the Pool Noodles you can get at the Dollar stores are excellent for cutting up and packing around the amps! There's no excuse, if you are selling something, make sure you have what you need to pack it properly!


----------



## for2nato (Apr 3, 2012)

You want to learn something about packing and shipping an amp contact WRX2010. I've bought 3 amps all LP in near mint condition from him and I have never seen a job so meticulous in my life. The packages could have fallen off the truck and there wouldn't have been a scratch on them. It doesn't take much effort to do something right. Most people are just lazy.

Sent From Your Moms Closet Using TapaTalk Pro


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Also impressed w/ *imjustjason* and *StockA4*'s packing skillz


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

bigdwiz said:


> Also impressed w/ *imjustjason* and *StockA4*'s packing skillz


^^^^imjustjason sent my about 7 or 8 LP's and it took me a good hour to unpack them! Each one double bubbled.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

bigdwiz said:


> Good thread, thanks for sharing it! I've found the Pool Noodles you can get at the Dollar stores are excellent for cutting up and packing around the amps! There's no excuse, if you are selling something, make sure you have what you need to pack it properly!




The foam "body boards" made from the same foam as the noodles work great for sandwiching amps

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spydertune (Sep 9, 2005)

I've been selling since the 80's and have never had even one, not one, damage claim! There is nothing worse as a buyer than to open the box and see the item you just bought indifferently packed and your money gone. It is so easy to avoid unhappy buyers with just a wee bit of care and respect. I try to always put myself in the buyer's shoes when I pack a piece of gear up. 

As a seller, you don't want a damage claim but if you ever have one, you want to show that you took every precaution to assure the item you sold arrived intact so the claim will be paid. The worst thing about piss-poor packing as a buyer is that besides the damage that occurs to the item in transit, getting the shipper to pay out on the claim is next to impossible. They will laugh and tell you to deal with the seller. This is the one time I think that PayPal is actually good in that they should side with the buyer.


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

Since I was a recent recipient of a package where the packing was, well, sh!&&y .... I have to say that I also got a package from WRX2010 and was impressed, I think we need to hit him up to put a Tutorial on this thread for people to refer to... after trading Amps with him, i felt bad for the ok job I did...and BTW- I will be happy to post the unwrapping of MACS package-- I can't wait for the challenge...?... Keith


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

btw- I cannot wait to get the amp from MACS and will post the pictures of the reveal - BigD style-- hehe-- it's coming on Tuesday and they always deliver here at 7:00 pm --- i am like a kid waiting for Christmas...


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

Just bought a guy's complete system for one amp and the amp I wanted was the only one that got damaged. lmao.

He had everything wrapped fairly well and placed so it--in theory--wouldn't get banged around. Unfortunately the amp I really wanted--my whole reason for buying the stupid system--was the one at the bottom and everything was JUST loose enough that stuff bounced on top of it and gouged the piss out of it.

It's a good thing I've powdercoated three of my amps already so I guess I'll just continue that trend with this one. Too bad, though, because it was very glossy and in good shape before the shipping woes. 

-Jordan


----------



## 1styearsi (Aug 13, 2012)

i just shipped a ppi pc2400.2 in a large flat rate box to Arizona,wrapped in bubble wrap and Styrofoam in the ends and a little news paper if you shook it there was no movement that's how you do it cost 15.50 plus 3.00 for bubble wrap


----------



## bamelanc (Sep 13, 2009)

I guess when it comes to communicating with people we buy from...one of the questions we need to ask is "How do you intend on packing it?" If it differs from what you expect, let them know what your expectations are for ensuring it makes it to your door un-molested. You bought it, it's yours now. When I order expensive stuff, I ask that question and I suppose I should ask that question for everything I buy. I'll post pics of the crap packing job I received a few days ago.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

1styearsi said:


> i just shipped a ppi pc2400.2 in a large flat rate box to Arizona,wrapped in bubble wrap and Styrofoam in the ends and a little news paper if you shook it there was no movement that's how you do it cost 15.50 plus 3.00 for bubble wrap


Wait but when I got that amp it was in manilla envelope without any protection lol.

J/K :laugh:


I keep the boxes and packing materials from many of my packages that I receive. The GF gets mad and askes why all them time. But when we need to ship something I get to tell her "now you know why" lol. 

I just got a set of x-overs shipped from FL to AZ and they were just thrown inside a priority flat rate envelope with no protection. They made it unscathed but man was I scratching my head about what goes thru the shippers head when packaging.


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

4 ft x 8 ft sheet of styro foam board at Home Depot is $12.00. This would be a year supply of high quality packing material for most people. Easy to cut into any shape you need. 











If the $12.00 foam board is out of your budget then stop by your local appliance store and ask for the foam packing inserts out of their dishwashers, stoves, refrigerators, etc.. They throw that stuff in the dumpster and are more than happy to give it away. My local store usually has enough to fill the bed in my F-350 truck for free every time I go there.


.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

I just shipped my PPI 5075 back to Phoenix, I used the large flat rate priority box from the USPS, I wrapped the amp with about 6 layers of bubble wrap, folded the extra in front of one end of the amp and placed it in the box. Than I took extra bubble wrap and using a mop handle pushed it into the box on one side as far as it would go, I continued doing this until I could get no more bubble wrap in on that side. I than folded over the extra bubble wrap on the other end of the amp and pushed it into the box, closed the box and taped it up. I always tape the ends of the box and I tape the corners than wrap a few extra layers of tape over the ends to hold the other tape down.

Second time this amp has gone to Arizona and it arrived safely both times.


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

Just thought I should give a shout out for Diyma member Shawn K's impressive packaging =>


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm shipping off two 10" subs to Kentucky tomorrow. I re-used the styrofoam and some of the cardboard from a crib I put together this weekend and bubblewrapped the clamshelled subs inside. It looks like someone threw up inside the box, but it should be damn safe from damage..lmao


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Prime mova said:


> Just thought I should give a shout out for Diyma member Shawn K's impressive packaging =>


Thanks bro!!


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

bigdwiz said:


> Also impressed w/ *imjustjason* and *StockA4*'s packing skillz


another for Stock A
he knows how to pack


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Prime mova said:


> Just thought I should give a shout out for Diyma member Shawn K's impressive packaging =>


Yes, MY BAD for forgetting to add *ShawnK*'s name to my list. I made a video of an unboxing from some gear I bought from him a while back


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

A recent trip to the Dollar General...











Packing up the ProMOS amps for Doc...


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

bigdwiz said:


> A recent trip to the Dollar General...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFL!
Great job thinking out of the paradigm box there.
Don't let your kids see you do that.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

bigdwiz said:


> Yes, MY BAD for forgetting to add *ShawnK*'s name to my list. I made a video of an unboxing from some gear I bought from him a while back


Thanks buddy


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

Check out this packing job by Charles, MACS




































































































NOT ONE SCRATCH OR SWIRL MARK..,
GRAND FINALE


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

HOLY FSCK


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

The only item missing of the packing is the black bag it was placed in... my youngest son ran off with it once the amp was revealed... lol


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

lmao. You've got packing materials for the next YEAR.


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

Doc ProMos said:


> Check out this packing job by Charles, MACS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

Now this is how to pack precious cargo ^^^


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Doc ProMos said:


> Check out this packing job by Charles, MACS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

Down here in da dirty south we prefer the fiddle ...?


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I hear banjos.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I am originally from east TN . The Smoky Mountains are my one true home.


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

Doc ProMos said:


> Check out this packing job by Charles, MACS
> NOT ONE SCRATCH OR SWIRL MARK..,
> GRAND FINALE


Keith, 

Was my estimate of 15 to 20 minutes to unwrap accurate? 

Thanks for documenting my talents. Shipping valuables around the world is one of those things I have been doing for about 25 years. After many 1000's of packages, I know how things need to be packed to survive the evil shipping companies. 

Take care of my baby. She will be missed.

Best regards,
C.


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

For anyone taking notes. You must have sufficient thickness(3" to 6") of rigid padding on all sides of a heavy item. NEVER!!!! use bubble wrap, peanuts, newspaper, or anything that will compress for amp ends. The first time it gets dropped on end the bubbles will pop from the weight of a 30 or 40 pound amp. Rigid foam is the only way to go for protecting amp ends. Bubble wrap and packing peanuts should be considered void fillers and never relied upon to keep a heavy item safe. They are fine for lighter jobs as long as you pack it solid like a brick. 

*My rule of thumb for knowing it is packed right*. When you are finished packing the box, you should be able to safely drop the package on any side or corner from waist high. If your packing job can not protect the contents with this simple test, then there is a very good chance it will fail getting transported across the country. Always assume your package WILL get dropped, thrown, squashed, and sometimes even get wet!



Doc ProMos said:


>


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

MACS speaks the truth. Anyone who's worked in the shipping business can tell you these packages go through a LOT during transit. :listenup:


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

It took at least 20 min... if I was ripping into it without regard it may have taken 10 min but knowing the precious cargo, I was being careful and savoring the moment...


----------



## OS Audio (Aug 16, 2012)

Here's one for you...

I received a pair of 6 1/2 coaxials from a seller off ebay. The seller used 2 empty water bottles as packing material. Of course one speaker was damaged in transit, pillar holding the tweet was completely broke at the base of main speaker!!


Another thing I ABSOLUTLY hate is when a seller has the original box and decides to slap the shiiping label on it and send it!!!! Not only does it take away from the value of the original box. It also lets everyone know whats inside the package.


----------



## bamelanc (Sep 13, 2009)

Here is the conversation I had about a old school item I picked up the other day. 

I quote, "I'm not saying you don't pack well, obviously I don't know you, but I have to ask because I have seen some very, very poor packing jobs and I don't want this particular item bouncing around. Please pack this very well, double bubble, 100% full of packing paper or peanuts or both, foam, box well taped, etc. I need this safe and sound...I would surely appreciate it. Thanks a lot."

Their response and I quote, "I wrapped and taped it well, foam wrap & air packs in box.Thanks!"

When I picked it up, I knew it wasn't right. To much movement, box was to flexible. So I dreaded it opening it up. The first picture is what I saw when I opened the box, untouched.





































So, I wanted to cry. In spite of my best efforts, specific instructions and clear communication, this happened. I don't know where I went wrong. I want to punch the lady in the face. I don't like to leave negative feedback, but I think I will this time. I made it clear what I wanted and obviously, they did not follow through.


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

^ Air packs have nearly 100% failure rate with anything that is heavy or has sharp edges. Air packs leak and should be outlawed. Period!

-----------------------------------

I also got a damaged head unit in today. Seller carelessly put it in a USPS Priority medium flat rate box. The box is barely bigger than the head unit, so now the face is cracked and tilt mechanism is bent so bad it will no longer fully open. 

So let's break this down. 

He paid $11.35 for medium flat rate and I now have a broken head unit to ship back for a refund.
If he had paid $15.45 for large flat rate box the head unit would still be in one piece and I would be a happy customer. 

$15.45 large FRB
-$11.35 med FRB
-------
$4.10 savings on shipping. Results in a destroyed $150.00 head unit.

On one hand I like the flat rate boxes for certain small items, but I hate the fact that most people try to cram over sized items in them attempting to save a few bucks.


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

^^ x2. total fail on that. I will never forget the ebay seller I bought a deck from that came in a large flat rate box without any packing material at all. By some miracle it arrived with only a cracked trim ring and still works.

Saving a few bucks on packing materials is not worth it.

If I use flat rate boxes to ship audio, I only use the cube type ones. The others are WAY TOO F'ING thin to provide enough protection from something falling on the large flat surface no matter what you use to wrap the item in. Also, I will only use the cube like ones if there is at least a couple inches all the way around the item, typically more. I used a large flat rate box to ship an LP 452iq amp. Might seem like overkill, but the heatsink fins are too easily bent.


----------



## for2nato (Apr 3, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAP_FlE3ses&feature=youtube_gdata_player
This was my latest experience.

Sent From Your Moms Closet Using TapaTalk Pro


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

Doc ProMos is shipping me a Christmas present  I'm sure he'll do an awesome packing job, here's the box that it's arriving in.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

I did a time lapse of me packing up the D200HC I sold recently. See it at the end of this video:


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

Doc ProMos's packing job, everything arrived safely...


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

MACS said:


> I am originally from east TN . The Smoky Mountains are my one true home.


Now I definitely hear banjos. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------

